# JohnU Snake Skin prize Blank.



## twinsen (Mar 6, 2014)

As requested, I am posting a picture of one of the JohnU blanks sent to me. This was my first time turning an acrylic/resin cast blank. I helped my kids turn some acrylic blanks a couple months back but never set out to turn one on my own. (Very partail to the wood look).

So here it is. I thought the snake skin would go best with the Manhattan pen kit from Rockler I had as apposed to the darker feather blanks. This was the pen kit I was going to submit to the Beginner Beautiful Pen contest but didn't due to the urging of my colleague. 

My thoughts on the process... hate the mess acrylics make... sheesh, it's like throwing tinsel at my lathe. I thought the finishing process was way easier than CA glue on a wood pen. I can see why people like Acrylics. There was almost no worrying about how the ca was filling the grain or iff it left air pockets, or caught some dust or debrie. You just turn them and sand them and maybe throw a polish on at the end (no polish on this one).


----------



## OZturner (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautiful Blank, Greg.
Love the Brown Bandings on the Skin.
Excellent choice of Kit, they look like they belong.
Your Fit and Finish is Good, but in your Photograph, with the Dark Background, and shadows of the clip etc, it doesn't seem to have the Sheen I would have expected.
It could even be the lighting.
Apart from that, A Great Pen.
Congratulations.
Brian.


----------



## tgsean (Mar 7, 2014)

Great pen, the fit is good. I too can't see a gloss or sheen on it. Is it a Satin finish?


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 7, 2014)

That's a great looking blank, The pens really came out nice, good fit. What did you use for your finish?


----------



## twinsen (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok... sheesh... tough crowd. You caught me. I rushed the picture and didn't wipe the pen down. 

I got out all the camera equipment this morning before work... here are some updated photos pulling out all the stops (still in a rushed manner).


----------



## Mias (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautifull pen even with the dust


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 7, 2014)

THAT is a keeper.

Love it.


----------



## twinsen (Mar 7, 2014)

*Finish*

Several of you asked about the finish. I just wet sanded it to 12,000. I tried using some P.P. Hutt wax... but didn't like how it worked so I took it off and wet sanded it back to 12,000 and left it. I try to eliminate as much glare as I can with a good flash and an umbrella.

It has a good shine on it when I take it out and look at it.... but it could be shinier. What do people recommend to use on acrylics at the very end?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 7, 2014)

Plastic polish---automotive or Hut Plastic Polish, or any of many similar.

If you plan to do a LOT of pens, invest in a buffing system---that will give you the best results, the most quickly.

Nice job, pen looks good and yes, John's resin is very easy to turn.


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 7, 2014)

twinsen said:


> What do people recommend to use on acrylics at the very end?



As Ed said, "Plastic polish."  I have found Maguire's PlastX to be excellent and since it is carried by Harbor Freight, the price is right.  PlastX is a headlight lens cleaner and it removes scratches as it polishes.  Double duty!:biggrin:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 7, 2014)

twinsen said:


> Several of you asked about the finish. I just wet sanded it to 12,000. I tried using some P.P. Hutt wax... but didn't like how it worked so I took it off and wet sanded it back to 12,000 and left it. I try to eliminate as much glare as I can with a good flash and an umbrella.
> 
> It has a good shine on it when I take it out and look at it.... but it could be shinier. What do people recommend to use on acrylics at the very end?



After sanding to 12k, what I've started doing it using a polishing compound (lathe off), then using an automotive polish, then I use the Beall buffing system. Works well for me.


----------



## elkhorn (Mar 7, 2014)

Great job! Fit and finish are spot on.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks great with or without the dust :wink:


----------

